# spinning reel mystery problem



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

You know how when you crank the handle of a spinning reel and than let go. The handle keeps spinning and the spool goes up and down for a while. Until the momentum, force or whatever physics terminology appropriate, you created slowly dies out. 

Now i was just fondling my reels today and there was an odd one in the bunch. Once i spin the handle as fast as i can and let go. The spool goes up and down like 4 times if even. And the spool always stops when it is at the bottom position. 

Also some cranks around are hard to turn. As if something is stuck. Or as if it is rubbing against something. When i flip the switch to turn anti reverse off, the initial first turn feels like one of those cranks you try and turn by sheer force. 

So i took it all apart. My oscilatting gear and drive shaft gears are all good. No gunk and greased up. All bearings. Good. When i found that crank when it was getting tough. I tried to pick out which tooth. But every time i found nothing. 

Maybe the brass gear shaft was up to high or to low? So i messed with that. No bueno. 

Maybe the oscilatting slider? Nope. 

I just dont get it. what do you guys think the culprit is? Like its a spinning reel. There isnt much in that thing. 

You guys know what im talking about right? If you crank you junk up to speed, and let go. The handle should keep flying and the spool should keep going up and down. Its like how you gas a car than let go of the gas. It should roll until the weight of the car stops it. Gradually. But my car just smacks straight into a cliff.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly i feel like its the point when the oscilatting slider makes the hardest turn around the oscillating gear, from when it goes up and has to get shoved back down. 

Thats what i feel like it is. But i cannot find something to blame yet. There is nothing prevalent for me to say why its doing that.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Yesterday I was checking a friend's batch of cheapo rod and reels and noticed the same problem with one reel. I too could not see anything wrong with the reel. I figure it's just a manufacturers defect. I also found a couple loose guides in Shakespeare Tiger combo...hopefully super glue will fix this.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

1. Pull the mainshaft and check for warping. Even a mild drop on just the right spot can bend the mainshaft and cause exactly what you're seeing. 
2. Check a schematic and make sure all the washers between the rotating head and spool, and rotating head and reel body are in place. If it's missing one, it can cause this. I suspect this might be the case especially given that your reel stops on the bottom stroke.
3. If it's a Shimano, there is a seal between the rotating head and body that is notorious for getting misshapen and failing over time. This too causes the same issue. 

Good luck! I recommend you post the reel type, as someone with the same reel might be able to provide more insight.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

It is a cheapo reel. It is quantum optix 60. But it isnt the red and grey version they sell now a days. Mine is a blue and silver version. I got it in a combo way back in 2008, when sports authority was a thing. I cant find schematics cause its been replaced with the new version. Same exact name....


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay i found the schematics. Handle looks slightly different. But everything else checks out. 

Everything is in place. 

So the main shaft like you said could be bent. I remeber snagging a rock and locking down the drag and and pulling up on the rod really hard. Something snapped inside the reel and the spool spun backwards and the line ( monofilament ) cut up the metal skirt on the spool. 

Or i just need to clean it fully. And regrease it. The grease is all black in there and has low viscosity. Could be the problem too. 

Ill open it up yet again tonight lol


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

I bet mainshaft bent or warped.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea i mean grease is good. I cant really see anything with my eyes on the main shaft. 

But i think it is likely. Way back before, i remeber snagging on a rock. I set it to max drag and i just tried to get my stuff back from the depths of the ocean. 

Something let go inside the reel and the spool just spun backwards and it snapped back so hard monofilament line scratched up the metal skirt on the spool. 

Probably bent it than. Before the drag slipped. 

Not sure how to get a replacement shaft cause this model is dead.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Replace with used Daiwa Black Gold in equivalent size.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup you guys are right. I finally got my marine grease from amazon. I just opened it up and cleaned everything. I put the main shaft flat on a table and i just got eye level with the table and took a hammer to it. There were high points of like .5 mm if even. Very hard to see the minor imperfections after i hammered out the big hump. Had about 3 bends. I think my eyes are still crossed. 

Best i could do by eye. 

After puting it back together. Its never going to be 100, but it is alot better. It doesnt have that jerky abrupt stop. It will spin until it just loses momentum and come to a slow stop. 

And my goodness, What a greasing does. Its so smooth it kinda turns me on. 

Thanks for helping me find the problem.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I hate when my shaft gets bent;-)


----------

